# anyone want to borrow my geo for a while



## aznphil (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a red hump geo pair that i'm scared will have its 3rd batch on the way...

sounds weird, but I figure if the male lives in another home for a while he'll "turn off" his breeding rampage, which is slowly taking over my tank. Any community or cichlid habitat should do he coexists with everyone its just, u kno when their mating...

any of you fellow members have inputs, think this will work, or willing to babysit my fish for a while? 

thanks!! 

i'll post some pics/vids when im get home tonight


----------

